# Anyone else ever been nudged?



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

A couple of years ago I was fishing from an inflatable Sevylor kayak out near Fawlkner Beacon (PPB) in pretty calm water. I was just sitting there minding my own business and all of the sudden I felt a bump and fell straight into the drink. It was actually a very stable yak, so I know for sure I didn't just fall out of my own accord. Something definitely gave a me a not so gentle nudge, but it came with no warning. I didn't see what it was, before or after. At a guess I'd say it was a dolphin (I've found a few playful dolphins out there before) but I really don't know for sure. You can imagine that I got back on that thing almost as quickly as I fell off. :shock:

Has this ever happened to anyone else, or was that just a completely freak occurance?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXIX1JkAACDXgAAQQIUmQl4AP+//oDAAzCIphNNqeoeoGhoB6hoYwmJoMEYhkYTBqehT1GTTTQp+omaajTNI0FGtIwB6EzQkjEyGThBii4MVvl4xJyMrBBKWk6C0iM8bdO3jiS7v3bcw8zNlGS+VQbFpX3AP69LGx2bbl/fyVEP37TeJbjxxoJwpWEVA4HTFSCR+Prq75ww6qlbNpCds5uLqkhWRggMkIFY4toZvLU85QpdTKVF1v65crERwSpRYkVLQcuyYS+WHbOe185tLk7SjexP8XckU4UJByF9SZA==


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

Nudge from a turtle... wow. I've seen them surface close several times, but they strike me as extremely timid, so that surprises me a bit.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i have been bumped by turtles and had a dolphin come nice a close a couple of weeks ago......

then there was that time at a wedding reception when i was telling stories about the bride.....oh never mind....different type of nudge.......


----------



## wolfy (Apr 27, 2007)

I was having snooze out in a little boat way out off Shark Bay near Geraldton WA and suddenly KA-SPLOOSH and we were rocken wildly and crapping ourselves and falling over each other trying to start teh moter and get the f*** out of there - and this seal popped his head up laughing at us - coulda shot it!


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

I went down to Pipe Clay Lagoon a few days ago, got a couple of flatties for dinner and I had a ray[about 1m across] spook when I went over him and clipped the rudder, I didnt see anything before it hit so it made me situp and take notice!

The first thing I'd be doing if I had interest from a big noah is raise that rudder. And dare I suggest it stop peddling and start paddling :shock: :lol: They are gonna try and taste test anything poking out from the hull or if the size is right the hull itself. My theory is reduce what they can grab hold of and paddle as fast and smooth as possible, to at least give them a moving target :lol:

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeah my yak has been head buttered by a turtle right on dusk.......dont know who got the biggest :shock: :lol:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

5thofNovember said:


> I was just sitting there minding my own business and all of the sudden I felt a bump and fell straight into the drink. I didn't see what it was, before or after. ?


seriously if this EVER happens to me it WILL break my nerve and i will be reduced to paddling fesh water only.  
I pray to the fishing gods that this will NEVER happen


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

I would have said the same but when it happened, it was all too quick to even think about it. As soon as I hit the drink I was climbing back on. I actually fretted about it more an hour or so later after it happened. But even then I tended to think it was a dolphin, so it wasn't as scary as it probably sounds.

Speaking of nerve, mine did get tested today. I went for a fish in Jervis Bay and although it was about as eventless as fishing trips get, I couldn't shake the feeling of being watched for a while. It was a bit weird really. Thats never happened to me before.


----------



## lazydays (Aug 30, 2005)

Full moon paddle one night around near Jacobs Well and I didn't realise how shallow the water was (about 500mm) and I put the paddle straight down onto a stingray (didn't know what it was at the time) and then a mighty eruption of the water and a stingray jumped clear over my yak.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

My mate's kayak got rubbed by a bull shark in Tingalpa Creek.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

AdrianK said:


> My mate's kayak got rubbed by a bull shark in Tingalpa Creek.


just looking for a scratching post......


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

5thofNovember said:


> Speaking of nerve, mine did get tested today. I went for a fish in Jervis Bay and although it was about as eventless as fishing trips get, I couldn't shake the feeling of being watched for a while. It was a bit weird really. Thats never happened to me before.


Have never been nudged but i've had this happen before. Out at a spot I usually go, 4km out around an island just paddling away fishing etc. Then I start getting this sense of "whats not right"...paddled a bit more, still feeling uncomfortable, paddled through the shallow section between the islands - still feel dodgy. Then I thought screw this and paddled towards home - in the middle of the trip home over the deepest section of water it feels like a normal trip again. It really did feel like I was being stalked or followed. Strange really cause I never saw anything just got a weird feeling...


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

I got a hell of a fright one evening while paddling back from mission point up past donnybrook in pummicestone passage when a Dugong popped up only a meter or so away from me, boy those things have bad breath lol. I also had a ray jump clean out of the water and land right next to the yak again right on dark, scared the Sh1t out of me it was like glass at the time

Lee


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Haven't had it happen to me, but i seem to remember one Mr Gatesy Esquire being in front of me heading into the pipes with rawprawn in the lead when a stringray spooked right under his yak flaps on both sides and a lot of swearing :lol: :lol: :lol: probably as much from me as from Gatesy. Thankfully i haven't sighted a noah yet let alone being bumped, touch wood.

Cheers Dave


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

i've had mullet jump and hit the side of the yak.... during the night its pretty freaky... been hit on the bottom of the yak by a mega stingray too...


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

Never been nudged- but had a funny experience once. Was fishing 2-up out of a canoe in a mangrove creek north of townsville. Heard an almight splash and thought it was a croc. I was in the bow, and turned around to see my mate frozen in the back. I can still see it in slow motion- a 1 m saltwater barra sailing over his shoulder! (just behind his head) It hit the water, soaking him in the process. He was still frozen and all he could do was say "what the hell was that?!". I shudder to imagine what would have happened if it connected with him!!


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

Not exactly the goods, but the first time I went yakkin' in the dark, I had a fairly large battery powered fluoro lamp behind me, that attracted a huge moth, that whacked me in the back of the head. I nearly jumped over the side! (more like nearly fell in). I have also accidentally put my paddle on a stingray, but apart from that only little knocks, that I think may have been jellyfish.

Cheers all Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

No nudges in the yak but got divebombed by a plover getting out down the hill here :twisted: the scariest Ive encountered while fishing though was when I was night fishing on the river Bure back home and heard all of this wierd clanging and footsteps coming towards me and surrounding me, sounded like I don't know what but it was a very spooky experience. Anyway years later I was reading a book, ghosts of norfolk or somesuch and it said that at certain times a Roman garrison that were all killed in their sleep sometimes can be seen or heard marching along the riverbank *insert spooky music here*


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I've been bumped from underneath at night by giant eels (really).


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I've been bumped by SBD out at Bluefish point... Bloody out of control yak driver!... :lol: :lol:

I think theres also a few others on the site that have also seen SBD's bow up close and at full ramming speed.... :lol: :shock: :?


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I've had a couple of little bumps that were probably from sea lion (fur seals). They get pretty frisky sometimes. I've had one jump out of the water and over my bow. That will really get the ol' ticker goin' if you aren't expecting it. Another thing that will scare the bejesus outta' you is having a dolphin or sea lion come up for a breath right next to you when it's dark. I think I screamed like a little girl the first time that happened to me.  :roll: Whales will also give you a start if they surface right next to you. I've never had one breach near me, but I have had them surface within a few feet. That is definitely a pucker-inducing experience.

Worst ever feeling of dread: Paddling along the edge of a deep drop-off at dusk surrounded by a bunch of sea lion. All of a sudden, they all head for the jetty as fast as they can swim :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: I also headed for the jetty as fast as I could paddle. I don't know what scared them, but it scared the crap outta' me :lol:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

DGax65 said:


> I think I screamed like a little girl the first time that happened to me.  :roll:
> 
> :lol: :lol:


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

Lazybugger said:


> Looks like skippy got a nudge & a half:
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,22905634-2,00.html


just watched to footage at the end of that story....1 very lucky buffalo calf.......escapes a pride of lions and and couple of crocs....note to self...never mess with buffalos...


----------



## Steveo (Jul 28, 2006)

About 15 years ago in my old fibroglass sit in yak i was turning around in the mouth of a small creek, about 50 mullet got spooked, on the inside of the creek, and I got hammed!! a couple in the side of the arm, 1 hit me in the head, 1 landed in my lap, and the yac coped it.

about 2 months ago, i had a close call with a mother and calf whale. they were feeding and moving quick. they serfaced about 30/40 meters away heading straight at me, I was facing the right way to get a couple of paddles in to get out of the road, the calf would of went just under the yac and i still don't know how they missed the hb lure i had floting out the back while i was rigging my other rod at the time. scared the #$%@ out of me, They look very big up that close in a yac.
Any thing bigger then my yak, and is not attached to my line i hope it stays right away from me.


----------



## stonecold (Nov 5, 2006)

Yes it was horrible.........
and only last weekend!
I should have seen the signs early on in the piece but I was to intent on catching a fish :lol: 
The attack was preceeded by a vicious feeding frenzy.....24 calamari rings to be exact!
The Bruswick co-op is a good place for a feed before a fish.








The offending animal finished feeding and then circled my yak whilst I was intently trying to coax a whiting out of the shallows on a popper. Without warning the beast signalled his attack ......dad I bet I can swim all the way under your yak! 
Noooooo....he didn't take into consideration his floatation vest would not allow him to submerge. 
It was only luck that kept me and all my fishing gear out of the drink as the monster slammed into the bottom of the yak.
He surfaced beside me shaking his head with a bit of a sniff.....bloody terrifying stuff.
After he realised his mistake he decided it was better to lol around on the surface and rest up for the next unsuspecting victim...


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRPJfrsAAAIZAEAAABAABKAAISNAzTS1FwmOLuSKcKEgJ5L9dg==


----------



## Snappahead (Nov 17, 2007)

While sailing in company with HMAS SYDNEY (pretty sure it was SYDNEY...) many moons ago, we were watching her coming up on our port side about 75 meters away. As the ship was on our quarter, some kind of large whale surfaced right in front of her and was T-boned by the frigate. Not sure what happened to the whale, but I imagine it didn't come off too well. The SYDNEY needed several millions of dollars worth of new sonar gear after the incident.

Probably not too much risk of T-boning a whale in a kayak, but I guess the opposite is definitely a possibility. I've only ever seen large marine creatures from the safety of a warship - not sure how I'll feel about it when I am the smaller party...


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Ive felt a nudge on a couple of occasions - but havnt been sure if its a wave hiting at an odd angle or even my imagination - but enogh to perk me up a bit !!!


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I did get breached by a whale about 20 meters away in Seal rocks about 2 months ago - i almost pooped !!!


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

wopfish said:


> Ive felt a nudge on a couple of occasions - but havnt been sure if its a wave hiting at an odd angle or even my imagination - but enogh to perk me up a bit !!!


yeah that puts the wind up you doesn't it. Paddling along splashing nicely through the waves and all of a sudden you get one on the right angle and it makes a real solid wack sound/feel...freaked me the first few times till I figured it out.


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Yep same here, had quite a few "bumps" that were waves breaking at weird angles, but I'm pretty sure that at least one of them wasn't. Was fishing just off Old Mans Hat inside North Head Sydney last summer (on my own) and felt a big bump and the yak physically lifted, paddled in tight to the rocks where it's shallower but never saw anything.

Second one was the backend of last summer off Balmoral. Was followed by a shark, fin up on the surface, about 15 metres to my right and just behind me at Spit bridge end of the beach. I turned left and started heading towards the beach and it turned right up towards Spit Bridge. Judging by the size of the fin it was probably in the two to three metre length class, but the strange thing was it wasn't as scary as I thought it would be.

Third really wierd thing was back in August when I was out near Bluefish. Had several large black "shapes" appear on the sounder below the yak. Fortunately they appeared to be more interested in bait than me. Never saw any seals or Dolphins so assume they were either MASSIVE Kingies or decent sized sharkies.

Anyways, I've come to the conclusion that sharks are just curious animals and like young kids put everything in their mouths to learn more about the world around them. I'm pretty sure if they tasted a kayak they wouldn't try it again, as long as it isn't my yak they are trying to taste :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

Flump, I know what you mean about the known presence of sharks not being as scary as previously imagined. I saw them a few times during my trip along the QLD coast - most notably a large tiger (I think it was) at Hervey Bay and another sighting at Emu park near Yeppoon. I saw others (especially further north) but these were the biggest, both in known tiger territory. Neither of them showed any interest in me whatsoever.

The time in PPB that I fell out was largely due to the fact that the yak was an inflatable. It was generaly pretty stable... until it got amongst waves as well, i figure, things that like to go 'bump' in the dark. Had I been in a placcy yak I don't think I would have tipped.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

The first shark (???) I saw was last week and I chased after it and tried to cast a lure to its nose !!!! No takers !!! Wanted to give the Godzilla a serious workout !!!!


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Flump said:


> Second one was the backend of last summer off Balmoral. Was followed by a shark, fin up on the surface, about 15 metres to my right and just behind me at Spit bridge end of the beach. I turned left and started heading towards the beach and it turned right up towards Spit Bridge.


"Wyargine Pt." That's where the last Sydney shark attack (death) was back in the '60's or '70's, they love it there, grew up spearfishing (grandparents lived in the big red block on the beach  ) there and we saw all kinds, used to scare the sh8t out of each other!


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

beefs said:


> 5thofNovember said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of nerve, mine did get tested today. I went for a fish in Jervis Bay and although it was about as eventless as fishing trips get, I couldn't shake the feeling of being watched for a while. It was a bit weird really. Thats never happened to me before.
> ...


Yep, Long Reef, last one there... But they are everywhere out there, all the time, just got that feeling once though.

Don't know how Peril felt out there that night though...


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

Flump said:


> - Anyways, I've come to the conclusion that sharks are just curious animals and like young kids


I hear you Flump..... :lol:


----------



## FISHPEDDLER (May 12, 2007)

Have had a couple of experiences, one with a seal (that I had seen earlier) that pushed the back of my yak sideways on dusk out from Ricketts Point, Port Philip Bay. I think it was playing, but I was not impressed as I nearly fell out.
My second experience is not really a kayak story, but a diving experience that still gives me shivers today. I was spearfishing out from Beaumauris, in Port Philip Bay and had a string of fish attached to my buoy about 15 metres behind me and I was swimming along a section that drops off into deeper water with visibility poor. Suddenly, I commenced going backwards at a fast rate of knots, with my fish heading off into the deep and my buouy(which hold me up in the water) having disappeared below the surface. It all happened very quickly and I didn't really have time to cut my line I just instictively yanked against it, not enjoying my ride at all. This wrench pulled the fish free and the buoy flew up from the depths and jetted well out of the water. Once free I remember thinking OH SHIT ITS A SHARK and commenced swimming backwards at a rate to challenge an Olympian, keeping my gun trained towards the deep. I made it to the shore and inspected my catch, which was largely intact, apart from vertical teeth slices made from a very large shark mouth. I then started shaking uncontrollably for quite some time as a bit of shock set in. I was back diving within a couple of weeks, but I must admit to increased heart palpitations any time something moves in my peripheral vision like a clump of weed or a stingray. Cheers Paul


----------

